
Yahoo Research Small World Experiment - taylorbuley
http://smallworld.sandbox.yahoo.com/
======
ColinWright
Read the Terms and Conditions carefully:

    
    
        Dissemination of Personal Data. As a Sender, you
        explicitly opt-in to allowing Yahoo! to make available
        to third parties, including without limitation Facebook,
        any and all data that you make available to Yahoo!
        during the course of the Project, in a form which may be
        used to identify you personally. You acknowledge that
        Yahoo! cannot control the actions of these third parties
        with regard to your data.
    

As a graph-theorist with specific research interests in social networking,
this is the sort of thing I'd usually be into immediately. But with those Ts &
Cs there's no way I'm taking part.

